
FutureMe – write a letter to your future self - 1_player
https://www.futureme.org
======
1_player
Disclaimer: not affiliated in any way. Just a happy user.

Many know this site. I posted it as a reminder that, if you're feeling down,
depressed, or happy, excited about the future, you'll want to remember one
day. You're going to forget.

Do yourself a favour and share your emotions with your future self. Writing
down your feelings is good therapy already.

